# Bandsaw a wooden ball?



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

You thought it couldn't be done:




No lathe needed!:no: bill
BTW At the end of all YouTube videos are links to other interesting related videos, if you wait until it ends and then click on an image in the bar below.....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> You thought it couldn't be done. bill



I never thought that. :no: But, I know it takes longer than 1.47 minutes.:laughing:


----------



## oregoncarver (Jan 8, 2009)

I think someone had to much spare time, very interesting it was.
Me, I just make them on the lathe.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Like this?*





 :blink: bill


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

I'd like to see someone do a ball in a cage using only a band saw. That would take some skill (I'll note that watching that one was well above my skill too...).


In a while, Chet.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

schnitz said:


> I'd like to see someone do a ball in a cage using only a band saw. That would take some skill (I'll note that watching that one was well above my skill too...).
> 
> 
> In a while, Chet.



You mean like this:
.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

!!!! How in the.... I'm not even going to ask. I'll just state for the record that that takes some SERIOUS skill. I'm amazed. Simply amazed.


In a while, Chet.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

What's interesting is how perfectly formed the ball is, but how roughly hewn the cage is.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Is running a lathe backwards like that normal?


----------

